# Older McDermott Tug pics



## strick9

I was wondering if anyone has any pics of the older McDermott Tugs, J.Ray,John Jones, Roger Wilson,etc. My fathers house burned and he lost all of his. He as an engineer for McDermott for over 20 years 60's 70's 80's Any help would be a blessing.


----------



## t-brown47

strick9 said:


> I was wondering if anyone has any pics of the older McDermott Tugs, J.Ray,John Jones, Roger Wilson,etc. My fathers house burned and he lost all of his. He as an engineer for McDermott for over 20 years 60's 70's 80's Any help would be a blessing.


I Have quite a few Mc Dermott Tug Pictures and would be glad to pass them on 
I also worked for McDermott in the 80s 90s in Dubai/Singapore/Jebel Ali 
T.Brown


----------



## wccat22fan

Hi! My dad also worked for McDermott back in the late 70’s. He worked on the tug Roger Wilson and also the supply boat Morning Star. If anybody had any pictures of those vessels that would be awesome!!


----------



## zrolf33

*Roger W. Wilson*

I also worked on the Roger W. Wilson back in 1981. I'll have to dig in some boxes, but may still have some pix. If so, I'll post them here. Strick9, I think we may have worked together. Is your Dad aka Bebop?


----------



## DxbBob

strick9 said:


> I was wondering if anyone has any pics of the older McDermott Tugs, J.Ray,John Jones, Roger Wilson,etc. My fathers house burned and he lost all of his. He as an engineer for McDermott for over 20 years 60's 70's 80's Any help would be a blessing.


I attach what I have, sorry I can't help you out.

In 1973 I left Ingram to join McDermott in Dubai. When I arrived there, INTERMAC 502 [replaced by LB26] - Supt. Toby Thorpe, DB9 - Supt. B J Kelly, DB14 - Supt. Milton Smith, and DB19 - Supt. Virgil Potter, were operating. They were tended by JARAMACS VI, VIII, XI, XII, XIV, XV, XVI, XXII, 31, 33 and maybe the 54, and a Tidewater supply boat that did nothing but make resupply runs from Dubai to the spreads offshore.
In Egypt, we had DB7 - Supt. Eustis Champagne. It was tended by JARAMAC 32. The DB1 or something like it might also have been in Egypt and used as a shore base, though I can't remember if the shore base came later, after the Arab Israeli war of 1973, when JRM was constructing the fab yard at Ain Sokhna on the Gulf of Suez. 
Anyway, I'm not sure which of the McDermott boats had migrated to Dubai from the Gulf of Mexico and which came directly from Nigeria or Southeast Asia. 
I believe JARAMACS VIII, XI and XII are likely candidates. These 1800 hp single screw tugs were built, I think, between 1952 and 1957 and they did yeoman's service towing cargo barges. I believe the three of them were bought by JRM from Edwards Towing Company or Walter M Edwards, but I'm not sure and I've lost my pictures of them.
Other USA vessels I remember but can't find anything on are medium (for that time) size utility boats I recall worked with DB7 on the Unocal installation campaign in Cook Inlet circa 1967. There were between 2 and 4 of 'em with jaunty names like ICE PACK, ICE FLOE, ICE BERG or similar. I'm assuming they were mobilized from Morgan City and weren't procured from a yard in Washington or Oregon.

Good luck.


----------



## zrolf33

Awesome Pix. Thanks for posting! I worked on the Roger W. Wilson & haven't seen a picture of it in YEARS!


----------



## DxbBob

*Eureka*

I wanted to come back to you regarding the cryptic comment about four medium "ICE" tugs I made in my first post. I haven't found anything on those four tugs _except the following clips on YouTube_:

1. If you find "Shell 1965 in Cook Inlet", the kind of boat I'm thinking of appears at: 
https://youtube/gAM1JBQEYA0?t=6 and
https://youtu.be/gAM1JBQEYA0?t=89.

2. If you find a home movie called "Building Cook Inlet Platforms 1960s", you'll see the kind of boat I was referring to at:
https://youtu.be/B-h-JN11tvE?t=4
https://youtu.be/B-h-JN11tvE?t=345
https://youtu.be/B-h-JN11tvE?t=377
https://youtu.be/B-h-JN11tvE?t=548
and a DeFelice tug at
https://youtu.be/B-h-JN11tvE?t=556 

In a couple of the 'home movie' (item 2 above) shots one can see McDermott insignia on the funnel and what looks like the name *ICE PACK* on the bow.

I'd about given up and was going to assume I'd imagined those boats ever existed in McDermott livery. Instead, I rationalized, I must have been thinking of tug from Foss or another tug operator in the Pacific Northwest or Alaska. I'm relieved to have found the scraps that I have! I wish I had something more to share. I'll leave it with you. Regards.


----------



## DxbBob

*McDermott “Ice” Boats*

A.)	Photos? I'm looking for a picture of any one of the four flybridge tug/utility boats listed below showing the boat(s) in traditional McDermott livery. McDermott owned the boats in the '60s and ‘70s and operated them in the Gulf of Mexico and Alaska. 
B.)	*Distinctive Design* I find it interesting that these four McDermott boats resemble Pacific NW tugs (see photo of three Foss tugs) more than equivalently sized typical Gulf of Mexico oil patch tugs. 
C.)	*What became of …?* At some point in time, McDermott renamed *ICE BERG* and *ICE PACK **JARAMAC 70* and *JARAMAC 71* respectively, and later still, sold both to Damas Oil and Marine Services Ltd. in Nigeria. Damas renamed them *SHAM 105* and *SHAM 110* respectively (see photo). Does anyone know what became of *ICE FLOE* and *ICE FOG*?

Name Yr. Built BHP LOA Beam Builder 
*ICE BERG* (*) 1967 1700 71.5’ 25.0’ Halter
*ICE FLOE* 1967 1700 71.5’ 25.0’ ? N.A.
*ICE FOG* 1967 1700 71.5’ 25.0’ ? N.A.
*ICE PACK* (*) 1967 1700 71.5’ 25.0’ Halter

Notes:
a)	I believe Morgan City LA was home port of all four McD boats.
b)	*ICE FLOE* was 134 GRT and 91 NRT. The other three boats were each 133 GRT and 90 NRT.
c)	Anyone know who built *ICE FLOE* and *ICE FOG*?

Thanks


----------

